# Major changes are happening with Amazon Flex



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Based on my observation from last 2 weeks working Amazon Flex PrimeNow, I noticed 2 major changes happening, at least around my area.

1, Amazon is replacing normal PrimeNow blocks with Instant Offers. This is good news for drivers asking more fairness and bad news for 3rd party block grabber. However, drivers may experience long waiting time at the station without knowing your place in the queue, therefore expected waiting time.

2, Amazon is reducing the maximal daily working hours for a driver from 8 to 6. This is bad news for drivers that work more like full-time on Flex.


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Correction on change 2, the daily cap is reduced to 5 hours, not 6. The change took effect this past Saturday.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Where are you getting the maximum five hours per day? I can’t seem to find that in any news or reports from the company.


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Check this thread:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AmazonFlexDrivers/comments/isavwl


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

That is just peoples opinion, if you read down the thread you will see someone from Los Angeles who posted this was incorrect on the same day.


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> That is just peoples opinion, if you read down the thread you will see someone from Los Angeles who posted this was incorrect on the same day.


I tested in on my area. WhyI tested it? Because I noticed I stopped receiving any more instant offers after working 2 2-hour blocks.

How did I test it? I have 120 offers from next three days. Take Tuesday, I can see many3-hour blocks. So I accepted a night one. If the cap is 6 hours or more, I should be able to accept another 3-hour block, right? But all other offers from Tuesday disappeared from my offer list once I accepted my first 3-hour block. Once I forfeited the accepted one, all other offers came back. Is this test good enough?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

tofu97 said:


> I tested in on my area. WhyI tested it? Because I noticed I stopped receiving any more instant offers after working 2 2-hour blocks.
> 
> How did I test it? I have 120 offers from next three days. Take Tuesday, I can see many3-hour blocks. So I accepted a night one. If the cap is 6 hours or more, I should be able to accept another 3-hour block, right? But all other offers from Tuesday disappeared from my offer list once I accepted my first 3-hour block. Once I forfeited the accepted one, all other offers came back. Is this test good enough?


Nope. That happens all of the time.
This past Sat I had a full day of Sun 2 hr offers for Fresh, from 5:30A to 6PM. Decided to work from 8-4:30 (separated by the obligatory 30 min). As soon as I accepted the 8-10A block, the rest disappeared. There were other blocks still showing for other stations. So Sun, I took my block and was going to try for others but wound up close to a whole foods. Got 3 I.O. (about 2.5 hrs total) taking me to 2PM. Picked up a 3hr warehouse around noon that was from 3:30-6:30. I forfeited that since I was closer to my house and storms were a-brewin.
I will tell you that the disappearing offers piss me off. But it has happened to me for at least a year or so. Before that, we really never had offers stacked that made it past one or 2 refreshes.

As for Item 1, I will check with my buddies who do Fresh (do they still call it PN there?) more than I about the I.O. That would indeed be a good thing!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I did 8 hrs last Saturday in OC region.


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

This is currently under test in selected areas. You just wish they won't push to more areas. Confirmed areas that have the new 5 hour daily cap include San Francisco and Seattle.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Roger that. We have have been test market before. May be to spread out the offers so newbies just hired can get experience before the crush? Previously that meant showing us Jack Squat to the point you would think you had been blocked, lol.


----------



## Yl1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Here in Long Island new York they are just adding more and more driver so the offers are the same but just too many drivers . Even the earning on the blocks is lower because people are grabbing them like crazy so there is no time for the offer to go up.


----------

